# Deere GT225 Mower Deck too High



## okatina (May 17, 2011)

Hello and sure hope you can help! My mower deck is too high...when I put the lever fully down, the deck is still 3 inches up from the ground. The adjustable height knob won't turn left or right - it is stuck. Any advice would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Try lubricating the knobs and also take some of the weight off the adjustment mechanism. Might help!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with TB - try greasing up the lift system .


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you need a owners manuel, my JD GT235 has a limited adjustment range with the knob. I have to do most of the adjustments manuely and fine tune with the knob.


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

Service Mower This is a link to the manual for the 225 deck adjustment. Hope this helps. Doug


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like how they CTA - every other thing says " Avoid injury!" Be amazed how many people stick their hands under the deck with it running......


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

That reminds me of a guy in our area who picked up his fly- mow- remember those? to trim the hedges. Can we say Duh?


----------

